# Find a tricycle to restore for my daughter



## Romario (Jan 8, 2016)

I would like to find a tricycle that my daughter could ride, I love restoring things, so I'd like something old, but ride-able and nice looking. It would be cool if it is something rare. I think I can spend several hundred on it.

She is 3 months now, so I have some time to finish the project 

What would you recommend? Where do I start looking and what do I look for?


----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2016)

Get her one of these. These are the coolest trikes ever!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Got a feeling that could be more than "several hundred"! If I'm wrong let me know where I can buy one. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 8, 2016)

I've picked them up at flea markets for less than $100.00 



Freqman1 said:


> Got a feeling that could be more than "several hundred"! If I'm wrong let me know where I can buy one. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 8, 2016)

I think I paid 175 for this one, but your daughter will be all growed up by the time you find another one that's original, much less at 3 bills.
Look similar to catfish's tricycle, both with streamline style but without all the jumbo fenders.
Make sure you get one the right size...they can be quite small.



Chris


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 9, 2016)

I have this Velo Bike/Trike for $350, Pal super bike for $60 if interested. 



 I have another with a space ship shape nose frame style I will get a picture this morning when I go to the shop. Thanks again, Kirk


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 9, 2016)

This one is $80. Let me know if you like any and we can figure out how to ship.

 Thanks!


----------



## Romario (Jan 9, 2016)

This one looks pretty sweet, what is it?


----------



## Romario (Jan 9, 2016)

That was for scrubbinrims


----------



## kirk thomas (Jan 9, 2016)

I have no idea as it does not have any ID of any kind I can find on it.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 9, 2016)

kirk thomas said:


> I have no idea as it does not have any ID of any kind I can find on it.




Kirk, yours is a Velo-King made by the A. Mecky Co. of Philadelphia from around 1930 give or take a couple years.

Dave


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 9, 2016)

That's a Velo King


----------



## Romario (Jan 11, 2016)

kirk thomas said:


> This one is $80. Let me know if you like any and we can figure out how to ship.View attachment 264145 Thanks!




How would you go about restoring those wheels? I want the bike to be ridable.


----------

